# Very selfish Golden!



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok... Bailey is 3 years old. Bacardi is 13 wks and has been in our home for almost a month. All has been going well with the 2 of them. Of course they have had their moments, where Bacardi needed to be put in her place. lol

DH always throws the ball down the hallway for Bailey when it is cold outside. For the last 3 wks, I have taken that opportunity to play with Bacardi in the living room, (where DH is sitting too). Bailey loves the tennis balls. The other night Bacardi discovered maybe chasing down the hallway would be more fun than running after other toys I was throwing for her.

Tonite, we decided to play ball again, and I got 2 tennis balls out. One red and one yellow ( mostly so we could tell them apart) and I was playing with Bacardi, rolling ball in living room into kitchen, and DH was tossing ball down the hall for Bailey. All of a sudden, Bailey growls and decides she is going to have 2 tennis balls instead of one. Hold one in mouth while other is thrown for her. 

So, to avoid an issue - I went and got 2 more tennis balls, thinking I would outsmart her. :doh: Should have known better. Anyway, what happens is she growls at Bacardi and Bacardi backs off and slinks away from Bailey, submitting to her. How can I get this dog to share??? We finally said TOO BAD! and put all the balls away. 

Help??

*edit* Should add that Bailey has been pretty good about sharing her other toys - which shocks me. She is a very selfish Golden.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's probably normal sorting out the hierarchy - I know that both Ginny and Holly, and now Quinn and Reeva always want what each other has got even if it is exactly the same, but they have never been possessive - so not sure what advice to give.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think there is a special kind of tennis ball fever that afflicts some goldens.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer wants all the balls too...he can carry 3 at once so I need at least 4 balls to have one to play wiff his friends! Silly Boy! Good Luck, when you figure it out, let me know haw you solved the gotta-have'em-all syndrome!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks - I LOVE that pic!!
Thanks all for the advice. Hoping to get a little more advice too.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it's normal-at least Bacardi knows the proper response  What if you tossed something else for Bacardi, with less value to Bailey? A stuffed toy, or a bumper? If she goes after them too, then I would say it's less about sharing the toys and more about sharing you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I realize Bacardi is a new puppy but mine learned from going to obedience class. When we retrieve outside, we take turns. One has to sit stay while the other retrieves. We've also done the same inside. Selka likes to hog all the toys.

Has Bailey had obedience training? if she has, I'd make her sitstay when it is Bacardi's turn. But let Bailey go first.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Linda - Tried that, but Bacardi realizes how much fun the balls are, loses interest in the other toys and chases Bailey down the hall. Bailey was ok with that, and was willing to share "me" lol

Debles - Good idea. We will have to try that one next and see if it works. Yes Bailey has had obedience classes. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

CindyZ said:


> Linda - Tried that, but Bacardi realizes how much fun the balls are, loses interest in the other toys and chases Bailey down the hall. Bailey was ok with that, and was willing to share "me" lol
> 
> Debles - Good idea. We will have to try that one next and see if it works. Yes Bailey has had obedience classes.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


 
What about a diffent type ball, or a diffent shape tennis type ball?
(Jax has a football shape tennis ball that he adores, but not too fond of the round ones)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

CindyZ said:


> Linda - Tried that, but Bacardi realizes how much fun the balls are, loses interest in the other toys and chases Bailey down the hall. Bailey was ok with that, and was willing to share "me" lol
> 
> Debles - Good idea. We will have to try that one next and see if it works. Yes Bailey has had obedience classes.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Oh that's funny :doh: You just have a tennis ball monster on your hands 

I do like the idea of taking turns-that might be your best bet.


----------

